# Forgotten Pokemon



## Bombsii (Sep 30, 2008)

For pokemon who have been abondoned.
                                       Heres some more I can think of.

Shellder
Exeggcutor
Krabby
Stantler
Ledyba
Sunflora
Mareep
Girafarig
Pineco
Shuckle

But thats the thing is'nt it? pokemon like Mightyena, Yamna, Sentret and Zigzagoon lose all meaning to be used when you get into the game, theres no further reason to use them...


----------



## Renteura (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I have a lvl 100 Marowak that I use on Yellow. xD


----------



## PichuK (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Marowak is actually really good after getting some speed boosts via baton pass


----------



## Negrek (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

On what are you basing this list of "pokémon people have forgotten about?" It's true that some of them aren't very useful in competitive battling, but that doesn't mean that some people don't like them or use them, at least ingame.

Zigzagoon is incredibly useful ingame at high levels because of pickup. Yanma... evolves into yanmega, which is quite powerful. Ampharos, which evolves from mareep, is a popular UU pokémon. In ASB, mareep are very common. Again, I don't see where you're getting this "people have forgotten them" thing from.

And marowak definitely isn't one of them.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

): I used a Mareep in Silver.  Her name was Shimmer. FP + Thunderbolt = fun times.  But I had to swap to my Meganuim when ground types were around.


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Well, Girafarig I catch and use occasionaly, for it's Psychic/ Normal type combination, which is unique~

And Mareep- I have a LV.68 Amphoros on XD named Shocky who I love, and one on Gold and PMD (1).


----------



## Iceon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Eeh, since I've been playing Pokemon Mystery Dungeon lately, I can't say that any of the Pokemon are necessarily forgettable or not-used-very-much-liek. I used Mareep, Flaafy, and Ampharos in Pokemon Colosseum and I think XD. (certainly hope I'm spelling their names right)

I gotta admit though, a week or two back when I was playing Crystal, I saw Tangela, and was all, "Oh yeh..." Since it was just not a Pokemon I really seen often. I had only just yesterday wondered whether it got a new evolution form. Apparently it does, Tangrowth. I dun like it's name, nor the way it looks. (Tangela and Tangrowth are REALLY green when shiny 8O)

I haven't forgotten Sunflora, for some reason it's look never appealed to me. I've always preferred Roselia in that sense of having a 'flower-liek' Pokemon. I couldn't get over how small Roselia was in Colosseum and XD...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

*Takes offense at Zigzagoon being called forgotten*


----------



## S. E. (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

*Takes offense at Marowak being called forgotten*


----------



## ZimD (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

*Takes offense at Krabby being called forgotten*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

*Takes offense at Ledyba being called forgotten*

Mine's so cuuuute~ I don't wanna evolve it~


----------



## Darksong (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



Iceon said:


> Flaafy


Flaaf*f*y

I caught a shiny Marowak and cloned it, then gave one to my sister. We both love it, and use it. :D

People _do_ use these Pokémon; you just have to look around a bit.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I like or love most of that list, especially Marowak.


----------



## o_O (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Farfetch'd? Seel? Shellder?
Ionno.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Farfetch'd is awesome too.
How about Dodrio, or Octillery?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

*gasp* Sentret!!! NO WAY!!!


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



Darksong said:


> How about Dodrio, or Octillery?


I use Octillery :3

It's one of very few Water Pokémon I like/can use.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I adore Marowak. I'm EV training one at the moment, actually, and with her Thick Club she will become a destoryer of worlds. 

I have a level 100 Sunflorea somewhere. I was bored, uploaded her from Colosseum and trained for no good reason X3


----------



## Jetx (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Okay...

Here's one.

Gulpin and Swalot. Nobody _ever_ uses them, I'm sure of it.


----------



## PichuK (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I can top that -- how many people do you know use Jigglypuff & evos, or Sudowoodo, or Delibird or (wait for it) Unknown.

Seriously, I think Unknown wins this

edit: parasect


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



Blastoise428 said:


> *Takes offense at Zigzagoon being called forgotten*



No... Zigzagoon has'nt been forgotten, he just loses all meaning to be used later in the game..


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

No ever uses BLISSEY, it isn't like it is overused[/sarcasm] Well there's my attempt to beat Unown as worst never used Pokemon. It beat Unown!!!With the sarcasm Blissey is more popular than how unpopluar Unown is so Reverse Blissey is now forgotten Period.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

...what?


----------



## nastypass (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



Dannichu said:


> I adore Marowak. I'm EV training one at the moment, actually, and with her Thick Club she will become a destoryer of worlds


Marowak is even more of a beast when you pass some Agility boosts to it or have a Suicune for Tailwind support.  ;)


----------



## Alexi (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Shuckle's shit. Other than that, I've used every one of those and they all rocked.

Hell, my Linoone pwned into oblivion on Emerald AND gave me awesome items!

I've also used Swallot, Wigglytuff and Sudowoodo.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I had a marowak called Padme...she rocked. Um...nobody uses magikarp...for obvious reasons. XD I can't use wifi anymore so I don't really know.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

shuckle really does not have any purpose in the games. The pokemon should only be introduced if each has an individual purpose.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I use Marowak in my Trick Rooms teams as one of my physical sweepers, along with Relicanth. Forgetten? Not for long, psha, they destroy worlds~ :3 Octillery occasionally plays Special Sweeper for me, as well.

Pineco evolves into Forretress whom is a premier OU physical wall/spinner, Yanma becomes Yanmega who's a staple special sweeper and annoying thing, Exeggutor is a staple of Sunny Day teams and Skill Link/Icicle Spear Cloyster was an interesting Garchomp counter before it went Uber.

Oh.. and I luuuuurve Ampharos. :3 <3

But er.. that's all competitive jargon. xD But what they need to stop adding are useless bugs. Dustox, Masquerain, Mothim, Burmy.. Eesh. (Although Specs Hydro Pump Masquerain is lovely~ )


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

>| Mothim rocks.  I trained one up for a competitive mono-flying team, and he makes a great Specs annoyer. 

...just don't let it take a hit xD


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

I love Shellder! He's so cute! He and Dragonair are the only two Pokemon I keep devolved and evolve other ones. (And Chinchou and Surskit)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



Darksong said:


> Farfetch'd is awesome too.
> How about Dodrio, or Octillery?


I quite like Octillery... it's one of few Water types I like using. Plus it learns amazingly varied moves too- Psychic, Bullet Seed, Flamethrower, Sludge Bomb, Rock Blast- so it's too interesting to forget :D

OK, maybe that last point is rubbish, but I liek it *hugs Octillery* Er- he seems to be stuck over my face now... *starts turning blue*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> >| Mothim rocks.  I trained one up for a competitive mono-flying team, and he makes a great Specs annoyer.
> 
> ...just don't let it take a hit xD


Eh.. I believe Venomoth does it better, with Tinted Lens. >x3 Imagine the surprise of switching in something to resist and actually boosting it's power. Lovely 2.0x Bug Buzz for all~ But hey, to each their own~

Also Mike, Energy Ball, not Bullet Seed. d: Bullet Seed is rubbish. xD;


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



L'il Dwagie said:


> Also Mike, Energy Ball, not Bullet Seed. d: Bullet Seed is rubbish. xD;


I didn't say they were good moves, I said they were interesting :3 An octopus shooting seeds? Wow! Though I guess an octopus firing a green blob of energy is equally great, huh. xD

(And agreed, Bullet Seed sucks. xD)


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

Octillery's also awesome! I don't get how it evolves from a Remoraid, though. Remoraid's a fish thing that sticks on fish and feeds off them, and Octillery's an octopus...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



StyliBoy said:


> Octillery's also awesome! I don't get how it evolves from a Remoraid, though. Remoraid's a fish thing that sticks on fish and feeds off them, and Octillery's an octopus...


It's a game about magic little creatures who come out of these little balls and fight each other. You think it's meant to make sense? xD


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Jan 12, 2009)

You all *forgot* Quilfish. He's as pointless as they come, through-and-through.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*

NOOOO!!!! ZOMG!! I can't believe I forgot Qwilfish!! He was awesome, and he needs an evo.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> It's a game about magic little creatures who come out of these little balls and fight each other. You think it's meant to make sense? xD


Well, most evolutions in the game make sense. Like turtles evolve into more turtles, and then a tortoise, which is like a turtle.

ZOMG!!!!!! 500TH POST!!!!!


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 12, 2009)

The only Pokémon I saw mentioned that I know I _haven't_ used are Sunflora, Swalot, and Delibird.  Yes, I even trained an Unown up to level 40 or so in Gold once; the little guy stayed in my team until I got to the Elite Four, if I remember right.  Can't remember what type of Hidden Power it had, but I'm pretty sure its letter was either a G or Z.

There are plenty of people who use *all* of the Pokémon mentioned.  Some a lot less than others, but that's bound to happen in a game with _493_ potential party members (not counting alternate forms, or the possibility that someone uses multiples of the same species)... heck, that even happens in non-Pokémon RPGs, and most of them rarely have more than TEN party members to choose from.

The problem is, if you're only looking at the population of Internet Pokémon forums (or worse, if you're only looking at the competitive battling crowd) you're going to get a very skewed impression of what Pokémon people like, remember, use in their teams, and so on.  Considering some of the Pokémon mentioned (Ampharos, Jigglypuff/Wigglytuff, the early-game bugs, etc.), I suspect that's what people are doing.



> shuckle really does not have any purpose in the games. The pokemon should only be introduced if each has an individual purpose.


Please die and/or suddenly lose all capacity for communication.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, did I say something wrong?


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 12, 2009)

so sunflora is actually pretty popular, but tell me this

who uses sunkern? *random crickets chirp and a tumbleweed rolls by* exactly what I thought


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



DarkArmour said:


> shuckle really does not have any purpose in the games. The pokemon should only be introduced if each has an individual purpose.


Shuckle has the best defenses ever and the worst everything else ever.  That kinda counts as its purpose of existence.

I dunno, I've never noticed people truly forgetting Shuckle that much.

...Hey, has anyone here ever trained a Huntail?  I haven't yet.  Just asking...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 13, 2009)

^I kinda have, and a Gorbyiss or however it's spelled... I like them.


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 15, 2009)

I have to agree with the OP that the Ledyba line is very forgotton. SERIOUSLY...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, Ledyba line is forgotten.

But I love Ledian~


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2009)

Who uses Arbok? They're forgotten, but so _pretty_. 8D

But then I have a thing for snakes, so...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not muchof an Arbok fan...who likes Delibird?


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 15, 2009)

me! i use him occasionally, i like the move Present :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, present is cool~

And I love Ice Pokemon in general


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever used the Hoppip/Skiploom/Jumpluff line? I know I haven't...


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 15, 2009)

Jumpluff can be used as a team builder but yeah...they do kinda suck.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Jan 15, 2009)

Farfetch'd definately. =/ It's the only non-legend bird that doesn't evolve I think...


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 15, 2009)

Something like that. I know that Lilleep and cradilly are good but they're not used that much. Their stockpile stratagy may put people off.


----------



## @lex (Jan 24, 2009)

Drowzee...

Ekans...

Politoed...

Grumpig...


----------



## Darksong (Jan 25, 2009)

@lex said:


> Grumpig...


I love Grumpig! I doubt it's forgotten... I hear a lot of people talking about Spoink and things.

Another:

Slugma? Sunkern?


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Who uses a Marowak anymore? and other stuff*



PichuK said:


> I can top that -- how many people do you know use Jigglypuff & evos, or Sudowoodo, or Delibird or (wait for it) Unknown.
> 
> Seriously, I think Unknown wins this


Unown isn't used that much in competitive battling because it's weak, if I remember correctly. Although I did use a team of Unown on my Crystal once, I believe. Got one of em up to level 50 and had fun while doing so.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree with slugma. I haven't seen one person use it.EVER.
Tangela still feels kinda dead even with its new evo.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 26, 2009)

]8  I use slugma.

I love them ; ;  it was my starter on a RPG forum.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 26, 2009)

sunkern though...


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 26, 2009)

Smeargle isn't used much either.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 27, 2009)

I went to another forum once (but it's not very popular) and there were at least two other people who voted Smeargle for Pokemon of the Week. (yeah it's one of those boring forums)

Most of the forgotten Pokemon are Johto ones.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

> Jumpluff can be used as a team builder but yeah...they do kinda suck.


They're decent with the right moves, but are only useful as a sleep-inducing Pokémon until they learn Mega Drain.


----------



## S.K (Jan 27, 2009)

I know that they are weak and not forgotten but jigglypuff and clefairy are never used competitively.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 27, 2009)

Clefable is.  It's an Amazing Wall.  I have one on my Mono-normal competitive team.

Wish + Cosmic Power + Ice Beam + Charge Beam. <:


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 28, 2009)

She forgot some not often used pokes...

Venomoth
Paras/Parasect
Numel

And some others that I ironicly forgot. XD


----------



## xkze (Jan 29, 2009)

I see.
Carry on.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd say Ariados. You know, the spider. I've never seen that used.
Also, I haven't seen all too many Kangaskhans.
And Lickitung. I know it just got an evo so it's not really _ignored_, but...

Darn, someone said Quilfish. Um... Granbull? Stantler? Exploud? Luvdisc?

I dunno, I guess it really varies person to person. These are just a select few of the ones I can think of that I personally haven't seen much discussion about, be it forums, Wifi, whatever.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Exploud is absolute shit and therefore doesn't even deserve to be used as much as it currently is.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 2, 2009)

Poor Chatot and Wigglytuff~

And doesn't anyone else think Bidoff is CUTE :D


----------



## Oreku (Feb 2, 2009)

I think its an annoying little turd. :D Does that count.

I know these aren't forgotten, because they are such a pain to deal with, but Rattata.

Also Hoothoot 

and Diglett?


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 3, 2009)

> Exploud is absolute shit and therefore doesn't even deserve to be used as much as it currently is.


>| I take offense to this.  I love Exploud.  I have on in my mono-normal team in Emerald.



> And doesn't anyone else think Bidoff is CUTE :D


For my opinion on this, see my ASB team :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 3, 2009)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Farfetch'd definately. =/ It's the only non-legend bird that doesn't evolve I think...



Not quite.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 9, 2009)

HootHoot is the time sage~ :D

As for Diglett... you may be right :/

I had a really good one yesterday but I, ironically, forgot what it was.


----------



## Wymsy (Feb 9, 2009)

Stantler is the only one I forget that exists sometimes.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not quite.


Well...Chatot is forgotten :/

Yay, I've found someone else who likes Bidoof~


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 10, 2009)

I take offense in Ariados being called forgotten. I used one in my Crystal, and it was actually rather decent.
...Then again, I'm weird like that, and prefer using Pokemon other people will never touch.

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned the Rattata line, though. Then again, I don't use wi-fi, so I have no idea how people out there play. Other than that, no other Pokemon come to mind.

Oh, and about the Bidoof line - I'm pretty sure they're not _that_ forgotten. My brother uses one, and I think quite a few others use them as HM slaves xD


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Feb 11, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> I take offense in Ariados being called forgotten. I used one in my Crystal, and it was actually rather decent.
> ...Then again, I'm weird like that, and prefer using Pokemon other people will never touch.


I like it as well, I didn't mean it to sound like I didn't, just that it's not often used. :P

I'm the same way. I <3 my Sableye.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 11, 2009)

> Stantler is the only one I forget that exists sometimes.


; ;

Is there anyone who actually uses Nosepass? Seriously.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 11, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> ; ;
> 
> Is there anyone who actually uses Nosepass? Seriously.


I seriously doubt it. Also, both Nosepass and its evolution scare me.


----------



## Wormow (Feb 12, 2009)

Err, all the forgotten Pokemon has been forgotten to me. Hmm, Lumineon? 

 Worm.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 15, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Poor Chatot and Wigglytuff~
> 
> And doesn't anyone else think Bidoff is CUTE :D


BIDOOF! *huggles one* ^^ Their cuteness is what protects them from my random killing sprees ^^



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not quite.


...That Chatot looks pissed o.o;

Anyways, forgotten Pokemon... Hmm...

Does ANYBODY use Mime Jr.?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Feb 15, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> Does ANYBODY use Mime Jr.?


Not yet, but I plan to. My friends were bored one day so we all compared ourselves to Pokemon and I'm now making a team based off them all. XD


----------

